# hello



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

dose anyone want to talk about anything. i am so bord.


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Yes. I will talk. What's up? How old are you and where are you from? What kind of music do you listen to? And why is your name on here skater? That should get you started. Bye!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

nothin much.I am 11 years old, How old are u?.I live in Wisconsin.I like to listen to any kind of music in less it is old music.my name is skater cause i figure skate,and i wanted it to be Skater.


----------

